# Magic Mountain 2/26 & 2/27



## makimono (Feb 28, 2011)

I just got back from two days up at Magic Mountain and I know I won't be able to really convey how awesome a time it was, there isn't a trail on the hill I don't like and everybody that works there, skis there, parties there, everyone I've met is just super cool. All together this was one of the best ski weekends I've ever had. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow, in the meantime here's how it went down...


Saturday:

Rolled into Lot A at 7:45 and as I was getting out my gear Reefer walked by and saw the pile of monos in the back of my Jeep and introduced himself and his crew. I spent the whole day tearing around and having a blast with those guys (Reefer, Double Eject and the board patroller), first three runs were unbelievably nice and there was no line at all, then the comp sign up session must have broke because the next run down, about 9:45, there was a line stretching wayyy up the hill towards Magic Carpet. :-o  It evened out after that spike to be a very reasonable 10ish minute line and it was great to see the mountain hopping like that with ripping skiers everywhere you looked. Fantastic conditions top to bottom and even though the Friday crew tore it up as best they could there was still deep snow waiting for us all day long, even at 3:30 out of the way trails UYS & Vertigo were holding the goods. 8:30 - 4:00 and we only stopped for a brief lunch of a few (several?) beers, I talked to Lisa at the bar and picked up a last minute entry in the wine contest (more on that later) and then I skipped one run to get my spare poles from the Jeep - I actually broke 2 poles over the weekend, I need to be more conscious of my pole plants in the trees. 


Saturday Night: 

After the lift closed the bar was jammin'...drinking beers, shots of Jager, the deck was standing room only as they read off the Black Magic Comp winners and the band started cranking up...Then we got our torches...I stuffed a few PBR's in my pockets and headed up the Red Chair as twilight settled in over the mountain. I don't know how many people were in the torchlight parade, it seemed like about a hundred, and with everyone finally unloaded it was really dark out. The Piston Bully did some tricks at the top to get the crowd spun up and then led us off down the hill in a slow moving, slightly inebriated kind of free for all over the freshly laid corduroy of the groomer. :lol: We lined up at the top of Wand to light up our flares and slid off under a constant volley of whoops and shouts down the lower part of Black Line. Flares hissing and spurting lighting the way with their neon glow, we circled up at the bottom and doused our flames in the snow on cue just as the first of the fireworks started off an impressive 10 minute display. :beer:

Sunday:

 I stayed at the Magic View just a mile down the road and was a little slow to get going in the morning but couldn't believe it when I looked outside and saw the 1"-3" that was forecast was more like 4" and still snowing hard, was probably about 6" by the time it wrapped up. As amazing as the conditions were Saturday it was even better Sunday! I was pretty beat from all the hard charging and drinking the day before so spent most of my time cruising on the East side and drifting through some of the powder filled trees on the West. 


Sidetrack: 

Around noon I figured I'd go up to the bar and collect my two bottles of wine from the contest, there was no possible way I could have won, I never win anything so I wasn't even thinking about it when I gave Lisa my name and entry number, she started acting a little funny and said hold on a minute I'll be right back. So I was thinking 'is it possible?' but was trying hard not to get my hopes up. Well, Unfrigginbeleivable, she came back and told me I won, congratulations you're a shareholder!!! Woo-Hoo!!! I really love this mountain in just the short time I've been skiing here and would have loved to be able to buy a share but it's just not even close to something I can afford so I'm just totally psyched to have won a share and I'm definitely looking forward to using my shareholder discount on a season pass next year. :grin:


Back to the skiing! 

With the rush of my new found title of shareholder, suddenly my knees didn't ache quite as bad so I hit Redline which is probably my favorite trail on the map then I met up with Orange Gondola and Rusty Groomer in the bar and they invited me on a run with their crew - those guys really tear it up, they ski everything fast and smooth, I had to really raise my game to keep up skiing deep powder in trees shoulder width apart at speed - we hit some off map stuff and then did a little expedition on some way off map stuff that didn't bear as much fruit as hoped. :lol: Then wrapped up the weekend with a sweet run in the woods making a bunch of turns in untracked powder, perfect.


----------



## roark (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet score! Good to meet you this weekend, I'm sure we'll be seeing more of you at Magic


----------



## reefer (Feb 28, 2011)

Shareholder! Nice! Couldn't be more happy for you. Great day Saturday hanging with you. I'm sure we'll be seeing much more of each other! Should have planned my weekend a little better to stay for Sunday. Next time...............Hopefully Powderhound (board patroller) will post some of his pics and/or vids. also.


----------



## djspookman (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet!  Congrats on that score!  I saw you at the top of Red when we had that HUGE group of people, never got to introduce myself though, it was a little crazy up there, glad you had a blast!!!

dave


----------



## makimono (Feb 28, 2011)

There's my three mono test dumies :lol: the skiing was just too good to goof around this weekend but there's plenty of time to get y'all on a single...spring is made for mono-lovin' :razz:

It was good to finally meet you too Roark and I unexpectedly bumped into BillSki Sunday morning! Nice hat. :wink:

And what a cool coincidence running into the Reefer crew in the parking lot, that's sort of how the weekend went, those guys live & work just a few miles from me too so I know we'll hook up for more turns in the future.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

God, Magic was simply awesome yesterday.  Just couldn't stop.  You're right, Red line was wonderful (not many go over there), but most of them were in simply great.  We did all the colors,over the whole mountain.    By days end, we took the closing bell run, I was so spent that I mellowed it out took the green down finding tons of untracked, all the way around while my bud ripped it up.  Oh, and did I say I was skiing in boot-deep, all friggin day?     We ended up on some video (eek!) Saw Rusty afterward, but met up with another posse on Wizard and that was sweet too.  Actually, the whole mountain was sweet.  And busy, but still no liftlines, even though there was a ticket line!    Lots of families and teens, lessons and learners - that was great to see.  Take your whole family. Magic's got the magic!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

makimono said:


> T



 Maki, was that you we met in the lodge?  I lost your name, but remember the "mono" part.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

djspookman said:


> Sweet!  Congrats on that score!  I saw you at the top of Red when we had that HUGE group of people, never got to introduce myself though, it was a little crazy up there, glad you had a blast!!!
> 
> dave



 Missed you again DJ!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on winning the share!  I saw you well in front of me on the liftline a couple of times.  I also saw you in the expedition line heading away. Sorry that didn't turn out that good but exploring is part of the fun. Its good to see that you are becoming a regular  All I can say is what a way to end a week!! The last 3 days have just been off the hook. On Friday and Saturday it seemed there were more people in the trees that on the trails and the was some really good stuff to be had.  Glad to see a bunch of AZers get some of the goods this week. Sorry I missed most of you. I did hook up with 2knees on Sunday afternoon and showed him around a bit. it was really killing me to leave the hill and head back home last night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome time!  Congrats on the shareholder thing! :beer:


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool all around.  Congrats on the share!!  Have to read up on how the comp went.  Conditions must have been prime!!


----------



## roark (Feb 28, 2011)

As if an awesome day of skiing wasn't enough... ending it with *FIRE* and _DANGEROUSNESS_!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

with all those flares and smoke, it must have looked like a midwest forest fire!  What trails did you come down?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2011)

I stayed on the bottom this year but what a sight! I remember when we thought 40 people doing it was a lot 

Bill the route is Carpet to Wand to lower Blackline with the torches being lit at Sunshine Corner.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

great great day yesterday.  thanks for letting me tag along with you and your boys Jrmagic.  and the stuff you showed me was awesome.  

went up to killington last night to party with some friends. should've checked the weather for today first.  4.5 hour ride home this morning.  holy shit.


----------



## djspookman (Feb 28, 2011)

makimono said:


> There's my three mono test dumies :lol: the skiing was just too good to goof around this weekend but there's plenty of time to get y'all on a single...spring is made for mono-lovin' :razz:



sweet!  yes, there will be plenty of spring snow to mess around on!  It was just too good Saturday to go mono!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> great great day yesterday.  thanks for letting me tag along with you and your boys Jrmagic.  and the stuff you showed me was awesome.
> 
> went up to killington last night to party with some friends. should've checked the weather for today first.  4.5 hour ride home this morning.  holy shit.



Anytime Pat. It was a lot of fun. My older son had a blast and now wants to work on his bump skills after skiing with you. Sorry I couldn't stay out longer.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Anytime Pat. It was a lot of fun. My older son had a blast and now wants to work on his bump skills after skiing with you. Sorry I couldn't stay out longer.




lol, only if he shows me how to ski trees as fast as he does.

i never go to magic thinking about bumps cause there is so much else to do but broomstick, lower redline, heart of magician and slide of hans all had nice bumps yesterday.  the ones on broomstick were incredible as were the ones on lower redline.  the last steeper part was toast, as anyone riding the lift could see, but i feel almost obligated to ski it when i go there.

i have a few pics i'll put up tonight.  think i got you on black magic.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

goniff, trees, trees, trees, looking up broomstick.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

Jrmagic slaying blackline, sweet bumps on broomstick


----------



## makimono (Feb 28, 2011)

all my pictures are junk...this is the only one that's worth a damn...







...the three *thousand* dollar sticker.


----------



## Powdahound (Feb 28, 2011)

Makimono, that is awesome news you are the shareholder....now don't turn into a politican.  It was awesome riding/skiing with you, Reefer and DoubleEject.  The beers went down pretty good also.:beer:

Reefer and I were talking and I might have to change my posting name (board patroller = BoarderPatrol), it makes sense being hispanic and being a snowboard patroller. :flag: Magic was a hoot!  Great snow + company = Awesome Day!  Here are a few pics from the day.  All in all what a great day.

Nice to see Magic getting some well-deserved love.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice! Is Makimono sporting some old school Salomon rear entries?


----------



## makimono (Feb 28, 2011)

1987 SX-91 Equipe's...good eye. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2011)

makimono said:


> 1987 SX-91 Equipe's...good eye. :lol:



Damn, I'm surprised the plastic is still holding up.


----------



## makimono (Mar 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, I'm surprised the plastic is still holding up.



I'm a little surprised too. I've blown up a few ski boots, ripped the buckle off the '86 SX-91's that these replaced, shattered a Nordica Polaris toe into 20 pieces, and cracked my beloved Technica TNT's in half last season. These boots saw a lot of action on High School ski team, then they carried me through my ski-punk days bashing into trees ducking ropes and getting spray painted black, stripped back to red and got loaned out to friends and strangers at the ski condo for years, and waited patiently in the car while I reached for other boots...if you look at them close they look like they've been through WW3...when they do finally give up the ghost they're getting mounted on the wall. :beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats again makimono!  Nice meeting you.

The few decent pics I got.

Andrew from VT Snow Wizards on the left, Bumpskier on the right.





Bumpskier, look @ that smile. 





Shane.





All of those were taken Saturday before an additional 6".  Sunday was even better.  I guess that's why I did not stop to take pics.  I was also beat from skiing for a week straight.

Here's one from Friday morning @ the start of the snow.  Note zero tracks.

yours truly.





Hope you don't mind me tagging along on the TR makimono, I did not think I have enough good stuff for my own so I though I'd post them here along with a BIG congrats.  Welcome to your new home mountain.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 1, 2011)

nice!!


----------

